# Dungeon Siege 2 Wont Install!



## rastaman8888 (Aug 22, 2005)

Whenever I try to install ds2 it stops at 72%-sounds1.ds2res or 47% wich is another ds2res file. Sometimes it will pass 42 but it always stays on 72 or 73. After a while of it trying to copy i get this message:

Error occured while copying sounds1.ds2res to drive (or whatever its called) Please make sure that you have room on your drive or that the file isnt in use.

Ok thats pretty much most if. im pretty sure i have enough room, but if someone can tell me how to make more room that would help. Any help actualy would be great cuz this is start to make me go crazy


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How much free space have you got left on your HD? If you've got more than one partition/drive, it might be copying temporary installation files to a nearly full partition/drive.


----------



## farmerbob50 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,
Did you ever get an answer to this installation problem?
I've got a new Dell Laptop and I've got tons and tons of free hard disk space left so though I get 3 separate error message that there isn't enough hard disk space or the file may be in use (how can it be in use while it's being installed the 1st time) I can't get the same 3 files to install. I have to click Ignore error message to continue installation. Then game play fails once I enter the temple at the end of the 1st segment of the game.
Installation always fails on the same 2 sound files and 1 movie file.
I got this game for XMAS from my son. I've been wanting it for over a year since I got hooked on DS 1 and Legend of Aranna.
PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP US! WE JUST WANT TO PLAY THIS GAME!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi farmerbob, welcome to TSF

Please post the error messages in full, and when they each appear.

To see if the sound and video files are faulty, can you play them in your media player? What format are they?

Have a look through *this list of solutions* from Microsoft to see if any are relevant to your problems.

Have you installed the *v2.2 patch*?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, try to copy the CDs or DVD Content to your hard drive and then try to install it from your HDD


----------

